

[UK] Channel 4 removes full-length programmes from YouTube - sp8
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/25666997

======
benjiweber
Unfortunately their own player no longer works in modern linux distributions
(Trick of installing HAL no longer works).

YouTube was the only way to watch 4od on linux.

